# Is Paul George Changing His Jersey Number To 13?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Pacers wing Paul George has been hinting at something on Twitter the last couple of days. It revolves around a tautological mention of Trece, or 13 in spanish. Does this mean we’ll finally get to use the PG-13 nickname?
> 
> Here’s a reverse chronological order of his tweets. A couple days ago he simply tweeted the hashtag #Trece.
> 
> ...


http://dimemag.com/2014/07/paul-george-changing-13/

I do like the PG-13 name, haha.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Reaaaaaaly tired of these idiots changing their numbers.


----------

